# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  مشکل با حروف فارسی در silverlight

## محمدامین شریفی

هنگامی که من حروف فارسی را در silverlight مینویسم،آن حرف تشخیص داده نمیشود و به صورت "مربع"نشان داده میشود.
چگونه میشود encoding سیلورلایت را UTF-8 کرد؟(البته نه در سمت #C)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

یک اسرائیلیه غاصب، یک کامپوننت برای پشتیبانی از زبان های Hebrew در Silverlight تهیه کرده:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/silver...light_RTL.aspx
http://www.codeplex.com/SilverlightRTL

البته قبلش، این کامپوننت برادر وطنی رو بررسی کن:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/silver...lverlight.aspx

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

آقای بهروز راد هیچ راهی برای فارسی نویسی در silverlight 1.0 نمیدانید؟
این سیلورلایت خیلی داره  سریع به روز میشه.
آقای بهروز راد،میتوانید درباره آخرین پست اینجا هم نظر بدهید

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

مطمئنی که پست قبلی منو خوندی؟

ضمناً، Silverlight 2.0 کنترل ها و کارایی بیشتری داره.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

آقا بهروز  هر 2 تا پست را خوندم، دستت درد نکنه،مفید بود.
اما همانطور که حدس میزدم بازم تغییرات سمت #C بود.
ولی من از Microsoft expression blend 2 استفاده میکنم که نسخه ای قبل از September released هست.یعنی از silverlight 1.0 پشتیبانی میکند.
به نظر شما عاقلانه است که متنمان را درون یک آرایه بریزیم و آنرا سروته نشان دهیم؟بدی این کار اینست که حروف جدا از هم نشان داده میشود.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

نه عاقلانه نیست. عاقلانه اینه که بعد از اینکه نسخه ی جدیدی از یک نرم افزار منتشر شد، کم کم به سمت اون کوچ کنی.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> نه عاقلانه نیست. عاقلانه اینه که بعد از اینکه نسخه ی جدیدی از یک نرم افزار منتشر شد، کم کم به سمت اون کوچ کنی.


دوستان تازگی های بروزرسانی نسخه پایدار blend 2 که آخرین نسخه silverlight هست قابل بارگیریست البته قبلا باید .net3.5 service pack1 را که حجمی 50 mb را دارد بارگیری کنید(البته با همان بارگیری مزخرف ms)

----------

